# Importing Vape Gear - Shipping



## Rob Fisher (24/2/17)

This is just a thread to discuss shipping options when importing vape gear...

Shipping from overseas…

China with the normal options they give you… this is a crap shoot and can take anywhere up to 2 months in some cases… this is fine for crap you don’t really care about and you just pay and forget.


China with courier options… also a bit of a crap shoot in my experience but fast in some cases but not all.


From anywhere in the world via normal or registered post is another crap shoot due to the South African Post office… the parcel will get to SA quickly and efficiently and then when it hits JHB it disappears into a heap of crap!


Then we have courier services and I will mention two of the ones I use…

DHL – Great tracking and quick around the world until it gets to DHL JHB… they NEVER contact you to ask for payment of Vat and documentation and only after you phone them and badger them do they catch a wake up and send you an invoice… you pay the invoice and they still cock around…. Don’t use DHL if you can avoid it.


*FedEx – The only courier company to use on the planet in my opinion*. Fast, efficient and proactive. They are on the ball and email me before the parcel has even arrived with the costs etc so when the parcel hits SA Soil there is no messing around and they deliver!

To summarise… open a *MyUS* account and never ever post anything to SA… send it to MyUS and then *FedEx *it to yourself.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Mister Fuzzyboots (24/2/17)

Ja I had the same sh1t from China...ordered in December and still waiting for it to arrive. They told me it hit customs on the 13th January 
Ordered a Zamplebox, no one knows wtf that has gone too, so luckily Zample refunded me. Still no sign of the package I`ll bet it`s sitting in customs being used a doorstop.

How does Aramex compare?


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/17)

Mister Fuzzyboots said:


> Ja I had the same sh1t from China...ordered in December and still waiting for it to arrive. They told me it hit customs on the 13th January
> Ordered a Zamplebox, no one knows wtf that has gone too, so luckily Zample refunded me. Still no sign of the package I`ll bet it`s sitting in customs being used a doorstop.
> 
> How does Aramex compare?



Not sure how Aramex does internationally but locally they are bloody useless!


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/17)

Just one warning about MyUS… it’s very difficult to get away with undervaluing stuff to save on Vat because MyUS is very anal about valuations and will call for an invoice if they feel you are undervaluing…

Also they have a nappy rash with batteries… I have one parcel being held and investigated by them because a mod has an internal Lithium battery… will let you know how we go with that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mister Fuzzyboots (24/2/17)

*sighs* oh the joys of living in a.....ag nou ja....laat ek iewers stilbly.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Petrus (24/2/17)

Fedex and DHL @Rob Fisher, EMS crap, USPS nono, Royal Mail ok, Italy Mail soso, SAPO.......then you must be a true believer.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Deckie (24/2/17)

I've had no crap with DHL. In the past 1.5 months I've received 5 shipments through them and only once was a shipment delayed but only for a day because "metal parts" confused a brain surgeon at customs so fried spares was given as an explanation & R 112 Taxes were paid on R 4000. The other 4 I was lucky to pay zip - touch wood. The longest took 5 days because it hit customs on a Friday. Now I try order on a Monday so it lands in customs on a Wednesday or latest Thursday.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deckie (24/2/17)

@Rob Fisher if you order from Fasttech or Gearbest & ship to MyUs, how long does it take more or less to reach MyUs?


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/17)

Deckie said:


> @Rob Fisher if you order from Fasttech or Gearbest & ship to MyUs, how long does it take more or less to reach MyUs?



@Deckie I haven't tried that... when it comes to shipping from China I always adopt the "if it ever arrives" approach...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deckie (24/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Deckie I haven't tried that... when it comes to shipping from China I always adopt the "if it ever arrives" approach...


Thanks @Rob Fisher . I should give it a try for science.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (24/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure how Aramex does internationally but locally they are bloody useless!



@Rob Fisher wife used aramex globAl shopper once and it was horrible...half the package was left behind in the us and then they just shrug shoulders

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (24/2/17)

Thanks @Rob Fisher - very interesting and useful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ash (24/2/17)

I use to use fedex for shipping E-juice from Mt vapour baker. Then on the last shipment they refused saying that E-Juice cannot be sent to SA and they wont deliver. Had the goods sent to MYUS and sent via DHL with no issues. So for me DHL is all good. However today I received a parcel from FedEx. Morons mixed the packaging with the wrong waybill documents, so my Blackrose mod is sitting in Australia while I have someone elses Blackrose MOD.


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/17)

Ash said:


> I use to use fedex for shipping E-juice from Mt vapour baker. Then on the last shipment they refused saying that E-Juice cannot be sent to SA and they wont deliver. Had the goods sent to MYUS and sent via DHL with no issues. So for me DHL is all good. However today I received a parcel from FedEx. Morons mixed the packaging with the wrong waybill documents, so my Blackrose mod is sitting in Australia while I have someone elses Blackrose MOD.



Oh wow... that is a BUMMER!


----------



## Ash (24/2/17)

I know, but Damn this dude is trying his best to sort out with fedex and get my correct package to me asap. But in the meantime was playing around with this mod. Beautiful as they come.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/2/17)

@Petrus you mentioned Royal Mail is ok.
I just want to find out in past if everything has gone smooth? Im refering this to my parcel coming from vapetime with royal mail . 

Have you used royal mail with them before and how was the experience?

My parcel landed in S.A today.


----------



## incredible_hullk (25/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Petrus you mentioned Royal Mail is ok.
> I just want to find out in past if everything has gone smooth? Im refering this to my parcel coming from vapetime with royal mail .
> 
> Have you used royal mail with them before and how was the experience?
> ...


Royal Mail goes through post office @Clouds4Days ...my zapwrapz took the customary 6 weeks ...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (25/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Petrus you mentioned Royal Mail is ok.
> I just want to find out in past if everything has gone smooth? Im refering this to my parcel coming from vapetime with royal mail .
> 
> Have you used royal mail with them before and how was the experience?
> ...


@Clouds4Days, in the past no problems between Royal mail and Customs/Sapo.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (25/2/17)

On Gearbest try the priority mail option, i had some very good service with that, and reach our shores within a week

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## M5000 (25/2/17)

@Rob Fisher When I tried both Aramex and MyUS couple months back they refused vape gear or anything that is related to vaping or from a vape vendor. How do you go about it? 

I chatted to a guy at PostBox Couriers based in JHB and they seem to be reasonable and have good reviews but have not tried them, anyone else here tried them out?

Chronopost France who use Dawn Wing (DPD) in SA have been the worst so far. They are unreasonable and charge more than DHL. They really don't care all that much. Their fees were as high as the taxes if I recall which brought their total to more than quarter of the value of the order so I told them to return to the sender, and next thing they removed some of the admin charges. I don't prefer DHL usually because it is expensive but these charges from Dawn Wing were just excessive.

USPS cheaper options don't have insurance and I have lost parcels but the expensive option has been pretty good 7-10 days as expected.

As per a documentary Hong Kong Airport handles 1/5th of the worlds air cargo so they have a fast moving system. I split orders sometimes for customs so I tested HK post vs China or Singapore or one of the others, and HK post gets here very much faster. Maybe just a coincidence I don't know. Both the HK post parcels which were large, well they had a couple small boxes in them, had zero customs charges, unusual because I always get the mandatory minimum R53 charge.

Overall, FEDEX is the boss, they have never disappointed!

Btw with regards to the e-juice, a vendor mentioned that they deal with specific people who understand their business so everything is classified correctly so it's accepted here as well. I don't know much about e-juice, I ordered from Praxis ages ago when I didn't know anything about this and when it arrived I noticed it had come in as "essential oils" health and beauty product.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/2/17)

@M5000 I have never had an issue with MyUS and Vape Gear... been using them for over a year... the only time they get tense is with batteries and internal lipo's... they always get thier local expert to check the shipment out which can lead to a few days delay... the delay doesn't really worry me because I wait till there is a big enough parcel and then I get them to send a few shipments on one box.

I actually have two lipo driven mods coming in the next shipment and they checked them and released them for shipment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## M5000 (26/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @M5000 I have never had an issue with MyUS and Vape Gear... been using them for over a year... the only time they get tense is with batteries and internal lipo's... they always get thier local expert to check the shipment out which can lead to a few days delay... the delay doesn't really worry me because I wait till there is a big enough parcel and then I get them to send a few shipments on one box.
> 
> I actually have two lipo driven mods coming in the next shipment and they checked them and released them for shipment.



Thank you @Rob Fisher I will try them again. I was literally going back and forth with Aramex and MyUS, in fact myUS didn't want to bring a mod door because it was vape related. Maybe I'll give it a shot in another family members name. 

By the way have a look at this guy Postbox couriers, lots of local forums have great reviews and when i chatted with him they seem to have a good pricing structure and they cool with vape gear. 

If only we could earn miles on these shipments!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Fiddle|tweak (10/4/17)

Hi guys i have just ordered from fasttech a few days back, and they sent me an email saying that they need to change the shiping method because our customs are strict. So i just changed it, but i don't see how that will change anything as its just taking a different route via airmail. I know that our customs have a problem with e-liquid, but i havent ordered e-liquid or battery's. I haven't had any problems in the past, this is my fourth order from them, but i haven't ordered from them in over a year, i got my brother into vaping and gave him my spare evic and toptank cause his mod was spitting like a cobra on steroids ego a10 i think, so i ordered myself some spare mod and a squonk mod to see what thats like Along with a few attys, want to see if i can upgrade my goblin. Has anyone got any info about this from fasttech, has our customs changed rules on e-cigs or are they just clutching at staws.


----------



## playa4life (11/4/17)

Bought some goodies which were shipped via Singapore Post. It really is unbelievable how backward our postal system/customs works.
I placed my order on: 
29/03/2017.
01/04/2017 - Vendor sent the package with couriers to the airport. 6 days after placing order. I was cool with that.
02/04/2017 - 06/04/2017 - Package sat at Shenzen, China for 4 days before departing for South Africa. I was cool with that too.
09/04/2017 - Package arrived in South Africa - 3 days later!!! I was impressed.
Then... just to find out that it's gna take another four weeks (at least) for our esteemed SAPO and customs to have their way with my package before I get to touch it. That is insane.
How is it even possible for a package to travel from China to South Africa in 10 days - TOTAL - but it takes four weeks for that same package to make it's way to me!?!?!?
That is truly ludicrous. 
I'm sure the up coming Easter holidays are gna delay my package by another week at least.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/4/17)

I agree with what you say @playa4life . My last two shipments from China took approximately 10 days to Jhb, and then stayed at customs for over four weeks. In fact the second shipment spent six weeks in Jhb. The problem is on our side not theirs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (11/4/17)

Sapo sucks... my last fasttech order took 3 days turkey to here and then 7 weeks at customs...it's a freakin nightmare


----------



## zadiac (11/4/17)

It's just Fasttech. Everything else I order from other int vendors, no problem.


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/4/17)

zadiac said:


> It's just Fasttech. Everything else I order from other int vendors, no problem.



Not for me... anything from anywhere on the PLANET that goes through SAPO is a (*&%^(*&^%i7654231i7)(*&^&*!

I have been waiting for a mod from Switzerland for over a month! The post office is BROKEN!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac (11/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not for me... anything from anywhere on the PLANET that goes through SAPO is a (*&%^(*&^%i7654231i7)(*&^&*!
> 
> I have been waiting for a mod from Switzerland for over a month! The post office is BROKEN!



I was referring to FT saying they can't send via Singapore post or whatever and ask to change to Turkey post. I know SAPO takes long, but other vendors in China can ship via normal air mail, but only fasttech has a problem with it.


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/4/17)

I now ship EVERYTHING to the USA and then pay for courier from the USA and VAT... I can't be asked to wait... yes it's a waste but it's better than me having an heart attack!


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/4/17)

zadiac said:


> I was referring to FT saying they can't send via Singapore post or whatever and ask to change to Turkey post. I know SAPO takes long, but other vendors in China can ship via normal air mail, but only fasttech has a problem with it.



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.... Roger that! My apologies... I just see the words Post Office and I lose my marbles!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (11/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.... Roger that! My apologies... I just see the words Post Office and I lose my marbles!



Hahaha......understandable Uncle Rob. Me too. I have a shipment that's been at the JIMC for more than a month now and I can't get through when I phone. Drives me up the walls.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## playa4life (11/4/17)

Never did it even cross my mind that the problem wasn't on our side @Puff the Magic Dragon lol 
It's just crazy how content we've become with unacceptable service in this country. 
I think I'll start bringing goods in on a monthly basis. That way, eventually, there'll be something in the mail for me every month... sort of... kind of... eventually.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## playa4life (11/4/17)

And then Mark Barnes goes on about how well SAPO is doing. Lol


----------



## Ciska (19/4/17)

Fiddle|tweak said:


> Hi guys i have just ordered from fasttech a few days back, and they sent me an email saying that they need to change the shiping method because our customs are strict. So i just changed it, but i don't see how that will change anything as its just taking a different route via airmail. I know that our customs have a problem with e-liquid, but i havent ordered e-liquid or battery's. I haven't had any problems in the past, this is my fourth order from them, but i haven't ordered from them in over a year, i got my brother into vaping and gave him my spare evic and toptank cause his mod was spitting like a cobra on steroids ego a10 i think, so i ordered myself some spare mod and a squonk mod to see what thats like Along with a few attys, want to see if i can upgrade my goblin. Has anyone got any info about this from fasttech, has our customs changed rules on e-cigs or are they just clutching at staws.



I had the same thing with fasttech im not sure if anything changed but the different route does not seem to make a difference to delivery time, when the fasttech tracking says that the parcel is at my areas post hub i wait about a day or so and then go check for the parcel at my local poast office, last time i picked my parcel up from them and only got the sms that it was there about a week later, i think the parcels sit by the postoffice for a while before they send the notification.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (19/4/17)

TRUST ME on this one - there is no other way to import, Fedex is the way. When I want to import a product, I send email to the supplier asking if they make use of Fedex, or if they can use Fedex. Once I have this confirmed then I literally just move forward with my order. Fedex phones me from god knows where to get my importers number or id number before it reaches our SA Customs. Once it reaches SA it literally slides straight through - ive never had any problem with Fedex. I might use the MyUS idea for items from suppliers that use DHL, and not willing to use FedEx. Thanks @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DangerDave (12/5/17)

Guys, anyone else have stuff stuck at customs? 

I ordered from Gearbest, they packaged it in 3 different packages (no idea why), but all 3 have been sitting at customs since the end of April (according to the SAPO tracking, as well as calling my local post office).

Anyone have any tricks to speed up this process? 
Tried calling customs, but the call is NEVER answered.


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/5/20)

Just an update... DHL is a way better option than FedEx these days! Every time I have used FedEx I have had crap with customs or something else.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## M.Adhir (31/5/20)

Had a parcel shipped from France on Friday. 
They said they would use DPD for a couriered delivery but it now seems they have sent it via SAPO. 
So annoyed!


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/5/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Had a parcel shipped from France on Friday.
> They said they would use DPD for a couriered delivery but it now seems they have sent it via SAPO.
> So annoyed!



Yip I have almost stopped buying from European vape shops because of that... a lot of them do it... they charge you courier fees and it gets to SA pretty fast and then you have to wait for the local Postal system! So so so annoying!


----------



## M.Adhir (31/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip I have almost stopped buying from European vape shops because of that... a lot of them do it... they charge you courier fees and it gets to SA pretty fast and then you have to wait for the local Postal system! So so so annoying!



Yeah. Pretty miffed about it. Have asked them to process a refund rather. Because there's no guarantee I will get my goods anyway. If I receive the stuff within 4 weeks they can charge me again, else I don't want them. 20 euros shipping they charge, and then send using the cheapest worst route possible

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/5/20)

The only decent way to get any gear from overseas is to either DHL Express direct to SA otherwise ship it to your MyUS and ship with DHL from there!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (31/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> The only decent way to get any gear from overseas is to either DHL Express direct to SA otherwise ship it to your MyUS and ship with DHL from there!
> View attachment 197302


Obviously being in the UK experiences may differ. Overall i find DHL the best receiving things in a couple of days with charges only being raised occasionally and when they are their brokerage fees being reasonable. I also like Yodel, i receive things in about a week and have never had charges raised on any occasion, also standard postal services tend to be hassle free but take much longer. 

UPS i have loads of problems with, just about every single package gets duty raised and sometimes their brokerage fees on top are £12 but more and more often they are a whopping £35.

Fedex i use to have no issues with but TNT just about every package would have duty raised and they charge £24 brokerage fees and they don't show during tracking duty has been raised, the package gets delivered then about a week later i get an invoice for about £30, usually for just a pod device worth about £15.

Fedex has just recently took over TNT so was hoping that charges would stop but instead now i am getting issues with Fedex when that wasn't the case before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/5/20)

Timwis said:


> Obviously being in the UK experiences may differ.



The BIG difference is that Royal Mail works! SA Post Office doesn't!

When I ship from the UK I use Royal Mail to MyUS!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Timwis (31/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> The BIG difference is that Royal Mail works! SA Post Office doesn't!
> 
> When I ship from the UK I use Royal Mail to MyUS!


Is that just with imports or also internal post?


----------



## RayDeny (31/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> The BIG difference is that Royal Mail works! SA Post Office doesn't!
> 
> When I ship from the UK I use Royal Mail to MyUS!




When shipping from the UK, I use forward2me and have them ship DHL. Works the same as MyUS without the monthly fee.

Have to echo what has been said, DHL is the way to go, never had is with them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir (31/5/20)

If these people give me a refund I'm reordering for delivery to MyUS lol. 

Here's hoping that 100 euros didn't get wasted

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/5/20)

Timwis said:


> Is that just with imports or also internal post?



Both... they are a bloody disaster!


----------



## 5lic3 (3/6/20)

I use Aramex Global Shopper and have had no issues over the years. I've ordered from the US, China and Europe. All my orders are recorded online for tracking and usually take 1 week for delivery. You also get notifications for customs requirements and taxes when and if required. No chasing anyone. They have multiple offices all around the world so you can use the often free or dirt cheap local delivery service in the country. During the lock down i ordered from China and my stuff arrived after just over a week without any issues. Shipping wont break the bank either.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------

